# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه آزاد شهرخودم یا شهرستان

## GUST

سلام
بچه ها واقعا سر 2 راهی موندم
دانشگاه آزاد شهر خودم یا دانشگاه بجنورد
رتبم 10940 منطقه 
بجنورد عمرانش رو میارم
اما ارزش داره به نظرتون؟ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## FaaRshD

> سلام
> بچه ها واقعا سر 2 راهی موندم
> دانشگاه آزاد شهر خودم یا دانشگاه بجنورد
> رتبم 10940 منطقه 
> بجنورد عمرانش رو میارم
> اما ارزش داره به نظرتون؟


من جای تو باشم میزنم شهر خودم و بیخیال رفتن به شهرهای دیگه میشم .. 

سراسری بود یه چیزی ولی واحد های ازاد هیچ فرقی با هم ندارن .. مدرکشون هم در یه سطح ـه ! البته برای رشته های ریاضی ..

----------


## Mohsen.mn

دانشگاه آزاد هیچ فرقی نداره کجا بخونی
من باشم شهر خودمو انتخاب می‌کنم

----------

